# meldahl regulations with PICTURE



## catcrazed

These are the new agreed upon areas we can and cannot fish at Meldahl Dam..... Please Educate folks that are trying to fish in the slack water area on the ohio side between ohio bank and long wall. THAT AREA WE ARE NO LONGER TO FISH IN and if fisherman do not abide by these rules we can lose even more fishing area as the corps has the authority to take the area from the arrival point to the end of the lock wall on the ohio side away from us also but they are trying to work with us.... I was at the dam last year when all the crap hit the fan down there and I don't blame the lock master for being the way they were last year...... There were a few close calls AND several fisherman that just thought they had to get in the one last cast and pissed everyone off down there...


----------



## lonewolf

Do you know if it is legal to make a copy of this picture and laminate it then put it up at neville ramp?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catcrazed

lonewolf said:


> Do you know if it is legal to make a copy of this picture and laminate it then put it up at neville ramp?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well, I actually was thinking about something............ I have a gentleman that does vehicle wraps on my company trucks and he can take this pic and make a large sign out of it. I know the corps wouldn't care, they actually encouraged me to do this last year but I hadn't received this picture yet by e-mail............... I may try and talk to the town as im thinking that ramp belongs to them. I will spring $ for the sign if they let me put it up somewhere. Ill try and call them in a day or two..... kids will prolly just tear it down but its worth a shot...........


----------



## OutdoorLife

I'm new to Meldahl fishing. Where is the closest boat launch? Also, where does a guy buy minnows near by? Or does everyone just catch their own? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GoneFishin75

Hey OutdoorLife! Try Point Pleasant on route 52. It's only about 10 minutes from Meldahl. They have a nice selection of bait and fishing supplies. As for boat launch I hear Neville is good but not sure if it has a dock.


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## burt

OutdoorLife said:


> I'm new to Meldahl fishing. Where is the closest boat launch? Also, where does a guy buy minnows near by? Or does everyone just catch their own?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


One thing to watch out for when running to the dam, watch out on the beach area on ky side because you can be in two foot of water real fast when you are actually thinking you will be stopping in 10 foot of water. Also at the Neville ramp they usually pull the dock out this time of the year.


----------



## burt

catcrazed said:


> Well, I actually was thinking about something............ I have a gentleman that does vehicle wraps on my company trucks and he can take this pic and make a large sign out of it. I know the corps wouldn't care, they actually encouraged me to do this last year but I hadn't received this picture yet by e-mail............... I may try and talk to the town as im thinking that ramp belongs to them. I will spring $ for the sign if they let me put it up somewhere. Ill try and call them in a day or two..... kids will prolly just tear it down but its worth a shot...........


CC give me a call sometime and I will give you the run down of where I was fishing last year for sauger and did quite well.


----------



## RedCanoe59

On the kentucky side, if you are on shore are you allowed to fish past the bouy line


----------



## GoneFishin75

The lock master said the restricted areas go for bank fishermen as well, which I think is super crazy. This should KINDLY be protested it's already bad enough that bank fishermen are subject to very limited access. As hard working tax payers who helped build the dam our voice should be heard especially if its reasonable. It's tough economic times right now and many of us at times rely on the abundance of fish that only dams can bring so our families can eat.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GoneFishin75

**Update** I spoke with an ACOE guy who contacted the lock master and was told that you CAN fish from the bank in the restricted areas of the Ohio side, only boats are restricted. I hope that the ACOE and the lock masters can stay on the same page so there's no more confusion. Here's an updated map that was sent to me and as you'll see it now say boats are restricted in the certain areas... 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PT-63

The ramp at the county park in Neville is owned and run by Clermont county.
The docks have been gone since last spring, lost in a flood, again.
Fishing on the Kentucky beach is regulated by the construction co. Yes they watch it, and send a guy in a john deer "mule" down to get cha when ya go to far up stream.Escort you off the property. Saw it twice.

I'm takin Nov 23 in the "completely off limits pool". It'll only take a few days before the Knuckleheads n drunks run all the way to the gates. and spoil it for everyone.


----------



## catcrazed

PT-63 said:


> The ramp at the county park in Neville is owned and run by Clermont county.
> The docks have been gone since last spring, lost in a flood, again.
> Fishing on the Kentucky beach is regulated by the construction co. Yes they watch it, and send a guy in a john deer "mule" down to get cha when ya go to far up stream.Escort you off the property. Saw it twice.
> 
> I'm takin Nov 23 in the "completely off limits pool". It'll only take a few days before the Knuckleheads n drunks run all the way to the gates. and spoil it for everyone.


That's where we need to be informative to those fishermen. Last year on two occasions I had a boat full of ppl ready to jump in my boat and kick my butt for trying to let them know they couldn't go into the lock approach any more. It is what it is. That dam is super special to me and offers tons of fun to many ppl so I will do my part to tell ppl even if it pisses them off. Nobody has to be rude when telling or educating them. I wasn't but the ppl still didn't think I had any business "telling them what to do" as they stated. I think a sign at the ramp would be great. Im on that now and trying to see if the town will allow me to put one up. until the kids tear it down anyways...........


----------



## whodeynati

Also on the up river side of the neville ramp the water is like a foot deep. I figured that out the hard way 2x...


----------



## catcrazed

whodeynati said:


> Also on the up river side of the neville ramp the water is like a foot deep. I figured that out the hard way 2x...


 Yep, best to keep motor trimmed up and back up just a bit and spin right around and shoot straight out away from the ramp............ if you get off to one side or the other it is very shallow................. tell ya what else to if the current is up you gotta be carefull backing out because I saw a fella backing away from the ramp and his aluminum boat stalled and the current bashed his boat into one of those poles........... put one hell of a dent on his bass tracker.......


----------



## fisharder

So basically you can't fish the dam? Its going to be hard to enforce that zone
for bank fisherman with out fencing it off. Thats a lot of realestate to just cut off on the ohio side when the plant is on the Ky side of the river.


----------



## GoneFishin75

Bank fishermen can fish the dam but boat fishermen can't. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PT-63

I admire your resolve and spirit of civic duty CATCRAZED. But there have been 
large reflective signs installed on the dam designating the "no fishing" zone for over 30 years." Ya can't educate un willing minds".
Lax enforcement over the years, has only complicated the matter ,as we all have seen and read on this very website.
What it all comes down to are the Barge crews. When just 1 tow captain complains , the rules will change. And as we've seen, some people feel it is their god given right to fish in the lockway and face down 1000 tons of diesel powered steel. Its only "dumb luck" that no one has been killed so far.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

PT-63 said:


> I admire your resolve and spirit of civic duty CATCRAZED. .


I just want to say DITTO to PT-63's comment, CC you are to be commended. 
As for stubborn people, ?? 
That is a great place to fish, I miss surf casting the KY side, and have done my share of rock hoping on the OH side, mostly for whites and hybrids.
Looking forward to when some of these restrictions can be relaxed.
Kudos again CC, keep up the good work, and thanks for taking the flak you do. 
LMJ


----------



## catcrazed

I appreciate it fellas, and in fact you are right that there has been a sign for years and years. What it boils down to is that (even though fisherman are mad at the lock master) the lock masters over the years have been very nice letting anyone in the approach... I 100% agree.

I will tell you guys what I did last year that most would see as me being part of the "problem"........... After all the $hit hit the fan at the dam last year they were coming out with the "bull horn" telling everyone that they were no longer to fish ANY OF THE OHIO SIDE starting from Bear creek (arrival point) all the way to the dam. Now, I must say, THAT PISSED ME OFF!!!!! This is actually when I decided I was going to do anything and everything to get that area back. Lets face it, without that area sauger fishing would be lost for most as it takes one hell of a fisherman to hold in current and fish on the ky side............. So after days of trying to be the voice for everyone and trying to come to a happy medium with the corps, I finally got ahold of an officer that was absolutely all about trying to fix this issue! My question for him was "where does the lock masters authority run out" as it seemed a bit much for them to take a half mile stretch of river away from us...... Finally after a few days he called me back and explained that the ohio side was re-opened (as the picture posted shows)............... SWEEEEEEET! So, I went to the dam and started fishing on the ohio side not pushing the boundary line at all............ A couple guys in a tracker came from the mouth of bear creek and told me they ran them off about a half hour earlier. I told them this issue was solved with the corps and solved many levels above the lock master 2 days prior......... Sure enough the guys said "here he comes"... I look up and a fella standing there with a bull horn once again yelling to leave the ohio side... I politely started the motor, headed over to the wall to talk with him and he WAS HAVING NONE OF IT!!! He wouldn't listen to my first sentence. So, I politely started my boat and idled back to the area I was fishing. He pissed and moaned on his bull horn for about 15 minutes before leaving. I didn't even act like I could hear him. Just kept fishing. I figured at that point I would call the Officer when I got home and let him know what happened.. Before I got to my driveway, the officer calls. He is laughing when I answered and with a chuckle in his voice saids "I admire you having the balls to do what you did"...... He explained that the memo obviously hadn't been spread to all the lock employees and he was sorry about what happened. He saids once again with a chuckle "you had that guy so pissed he couldn't even talk when he called us"........... We got off the phone on good terms and gave me his personal line for any other issues that may come about...... Now that folks is a person that worked His butt off for US!!!! There are some really good folks out there and for that I am greatful. Anyways, that could have exploded right back in my face and I could have been "one of them" that ruins it for all others but boy oh boy I had it up to here with it......... NOW, this is when he did explain that if all fisherman didn't help out in educating the others from going into the lock that the Lock master DOES HAVE THE AUTHORITY to take the ohio side away from us all the way down to the "arrival point" bear creek...... So that is what were trying to do is save that area......... Holy crap this was a long post!!!! SORRY!!!


----------



## catcrazed

By the way, I have to give the credit for this post coming about to GONEFISHING75......... Hes the one who contacted them to get the photo.. If he hadn't done that, this post would have never come about. Thanks again bud!!!!!!!!


----------



## PT-63

Well be aware CC they got a new commander in Huntington. A Col. Parrot, and a Lady General runnin the Great Lakes/Ohio River div.
And yes ,the Corp OWNS the land on both sides all the way down to Bear creek. So they could close land access or bouy off the whole river if they so desire. The "no fishing zone" pictured are pretty much the standard for all Ohio river dams I've seen.


----------



## catcrazed

PT-63 said:


> Well be aware CC they got a new commander in Huntington. A Col. Parrot, and a Lady General runnin the Great Lakes/Ohio River div.
> And yes ,the Corp OWNS the land on both sides all the way down to Bear creek. So they could close land access or bouy off the whole river if they so desire. The "no fishing zone" pictured are pretty much the standard for all Ohio river dams I've seen.


You see now that is where I get confused................... I don't see how they can buoy that off.......... Floating in a boat in state water NOT TOUCHING THERE PROPERTY?????????. the water is definitely NOT THERE PROPERTY or is there something im missing. I understand where the buoy line is now for safety issues, but don't see how they can do it on down river where safety is definetly not the issue??? Im sure it is what it is. As you describe is exactly how the officer described, but I still don't get it............ That's like telling air planes they cannot fly over my home because I own the land below them.


----------



## GoneFishin75

No problem at all cc. Just trying to be a productive fisherman. I've got sauger fever and really looking forward to the run. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shorebound1

Thanks for clearing this up. I had heard rumors but no hard evidence either way. I will also do my part to let people know. If you see me in a Lowe rough neck with a 90 honda say hi.


----------



## Kendall0627

are you still aloud to bank fish on ky side at the beach ?


----------



## Bassky

yes, look at the map.


----------



## Kendall0627

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found this 19 minute youtube video about meldahl dam project they give tour of the site talk alil about it they said they have to put awalk, recreation area in... if any one cares to take a look at the video. I actually haven't got to watch it all yet my daughter keeps interrupting me lol [ame]http://youtu.be/Ig9XsTrR7Fc[/ame]


----------



## Daveo76

Great video, thanks for posting


----------



## whodeynati

That's a great video. I just wish the pier and stuff would be on the Ohio side. But I can live with that.


----------



## whodeynati

I know.. I just don't want to drive the extra 35-40 mins to circle all the way around.


----------



## Kendall0627

hell while there is a alot of construction going on might as well just build a bridge close to that area or right there since...... its a very popular place itd be nice.....


----------



## whodeynati

A small ferry would be fine with me.


----------



## VBowler

Maybe after we get the the regs in on Catfish in KY then we can work on the issues of giving us access to within 150ft of the Damn like the rest of the Dams below. ACOE tried this in Tennessee and lost. There is no reason to have the buoys that far back at meldahl and greenup.


----------



## catcrazed

PT-63 said:


> I admire your resolve and spirit of civic duty CATCRAZED. But there have been
> large reflective signs installed on the dam designating the "no fishing" zone for over 30 years." Ya can't educate un willing minds".
> Lax enforcement over the years, has only complicated the matter ,as we all have seen and read on this very website.
> What it all comes down to are the Barge crews. When just 1 tow captain complains , the rules will change. And as we've seen, some people feel it is their god given right to fish in the lockway and face down 1000 tons of diesel powered steel. Its only "dumb luck" that no one has been killed so far.


agree 100%, as ive stated in other threads, we were lucky to have been able to fish in the approaches at all over the years...........


----------



## PT-63

It's Nov 30. Has anyone been up to Meldahl recently? Seen any boats at the locks? Anyone been chased off?


----------



## swat

Yes I was there the 29Th . Water was up running hard , Talk to 3 guys in a boat.
They tried to fish the locks and were ask to leave. They had been there all day with no fish. I went up followed the rules as stated in the picture and had no trouble. 
We tried a couple hours and not one bite, But was happy I was able to fish.
Thanks to all that made this happen . I go back when the water is better condition.


----------



## BMustang

I'm really concerned about the comments made in the video concerning the "recreational" area, and then describing a fishing pier, between the dam and the sandbar.

That was not the original plan, nor is it comparable to Greenup, where there is direct tailwater access, and a walkway along the rip-rap.

Tailwater access is a must. We've waited for what seems like an eternity for this project to complete, and now the fishermen seem to be getting merely lip service from the Hamiliton power folks.

Before the project we had direct access to the tailwater, doesn't it make sense that they should be required to provide a similar condition, now that they've disrupted what we once had.

A fishing pier between the dam and the sandbar is not acceptable, and the cost of providing tailwater access, as originally proposed, should have been worked into the original cost projections. What has changed????? 
This sucks.


----------



## kycreek

It would be nice if they would publish a drawing of what they are going to build. It has to be out there somewhere.


----------



## Daveo76

BMustang said:


> I'm really concerned about the comments made in the video concerning the "recreational" area, and then describing a fishing pier, between the dam and the sandbar.
> 
> That was not the original plan, nor is it comparable to Greenup, where there is direct tailwater access, and a walkway along the rip-rap.
> 
> Tailwater access is a must. We've waited for what seems like an eternity for this project to complete, and now the fishermen seem to be getting merely lip service from the Hamiliton power folks.
> 
> Before the project we had direct access to the tailwater, doesn't it make sense that they should be required to provide a similar condition, now that they've disrupted what we once had.
> 
> A fishing pier between the dam and the sandbar is not acceptable, and the cost of providing tailwater access, as originally proposed, should have been worked into the original cost projections. What has changed?????
> This sucks.


 If you are talking about getting in to the gates as tailwater access, we can't get anywhere near the gates. I don't see how they could get away with building your access further down. Someone needs to get a picture of the finished project , as proposed. Pics of how close the gates are and sidewalk access at Greenup.


----------



## burt

BMustang said:


> I'm really concerned about the comments made in the video concerning the "recreational" area, and then describing a fishing pier, between the dam and the sandbar.
> 
> That was not the original plan, nor is it comparable to Greenup, where there is direct tailwater access, and a walkway along the rip-rap.
> 
> Tailwater access is a must. We've waited for what seems like an eternity for this project to complete, and now the fishermen seem to be getting merely lip service from the Hamiliton power folks.
> 
> Before the project we had direct access to the tailwater, doesn't it make sense that they should be required to provide a similar condition, now that they've disrupted what we once had.
> 
> A fishing pier between the dam and the sandbar is not acceptable, and the cost of providing tailwater access, as originally proposed, should have been worked into the original cost projections. What has changed?????
> This sucks.


 I agree 100% with you.


----------

